# Shell Tanker Ficus Grounded off Bahamas



## loylobby (Sep 23, 2007)

Saw this on the excellent Helder Line website. (can't see it mentioned anywhere else on SN messageboard)

Freeport, Bahamas, Feb 27 -- Combined chemical and oil tank Ficus (27539 gt, built 2001) has run aground on a small Cay off the north-west point of New Providence. The reported position of grounding is lat 25 01.2N, long 77 34.8W. Nassau tugs Amberjack and Snapper are presently en route to assist. High tide is at 1200, LMT. -- Lloyd's Agents.

Freeport, Bahamas, Feb 27 -- Understand Smit has been awarded the salvage contract for combined chemical and oil tank Ficus, and tug Smit Oneda has departed Freeport, ETA on scene 0300, Feb 28. Weather conditions are currently fair/poor and the vessel is in an exposed area. Understand Nassau harbour tugs are standing by the vessel. -- Lloyd's Agents.

The Ficus (3) which grounded off the Bahamas last week has been re-floated.
She is now being shifted to Clifton Pier where an underwater inspection will be carried out to assess what damage, if any, has occurred. (Kees Helder, 7-3-2008 22:13)

The Ficus (3) will be drydocked at Grand Bahama Shipyard around Mar 17 after discharging slops at the local oil storage facility. She should be on dry dock for about one month. Mike Pryce (N.Z.) (Kees Helder, 12-3-2008 10:51) 

Also from local press:- http://www.jonesbahamas.com/?c=45&a=16138


----------

